# Big water Walleye program for Salmon and trout



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well started off trolling with salmon gear and lead core with spoons after a cpl hours of nothing I decided to switch it up. Pulled out the bandits and eye rods and put out the boards, didn’t take long and had a big rip. Took 100yds and snapped me  #10 mono no match. Lost more big kings then I’d like to admit , had a mid teen brown get popped off at the net. Tough to swallow but for first trip here and going off no info it felt awesome to have a successful first day I’d say. If I would have landed all the fish it would be in my top 5 trips but that’s how it’s goes. Respooling all the eyes rods with 30# and going back at it in the am. Who would have thought big kings already schooled up shallow. 25 -35 fow 2.5mph , 120’ lead on the bandits. Finak numbers I think were 1 for ?????? Lol Kings, browns , steel and a laker the ones lost at back of the boat. Had a mid 20s# king jumping with my bandit before I even had a board on.
Fished 1pm - 530pm sure wish I didn’t have to drive 6 hours to experience this. Gotta love NY
Best part was got my buddy his first brown ever. Hopefully have some more pics tomorrow now I figured a pattern out.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hell yeah Gatorman NY is where it's at. Anyone that thinks that's too far of a drive or that lake michigan can compete needs to think again. That fishery is unreal and it continues to be year after year! I used to mate out of Point Breeze and Olcott


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Awesome dude, looking forward to more pics.


----------



## seabass810 (Apr 2, 2010)

Where do you go out of for NY


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

seabass810 said:


> Where do you go out of for NY


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

loomis82 said:


> Hell yeah Gatorman NY is where it's at. Anyone that thinks that's too far of a drive or that lake michigan can compete needs to think again. That fishery is unreal and it continues to be year after year! I used to mate out of Point Breeze and Olcott


Milwaukee is a completely different lake then our side , Lake Michigan still has it just not on our side.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

gatorman841 said:


> View attachment 762938


That’s the longest thumb I’ve ever seen!! Oh, nice fish!


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bad ass fish!


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

So the difference was 20# test?


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> Bad ass fish!


It’s really amazing over here , came here after browns cause I thought it be way to early for kings and especially big kings boy was I wrong. Crazy fishing all pretty much from 23-26’ today., Lost another 6 or so but felt good to limit on last day here. Short 2 day trip
120’ leads
2.0-3.0 mph 
Chrome bandits


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> So the difference was 20# test?


I ended up using my rigger rods with 30# test and those landed most of the fish , did get 2 of them in on a 12# test . Killed the motor and babied it in, they were jumping sometime before board even went back. Every fish about at least one jump 3’ out of the air. I did have 2 other break offs on the 10# odd rod out I was using. Lost a lot of bandits this trip lol


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

gatorman841 said:


> I ended up using my rigger rods with 30# test and those landed most of the fish , did get 2 of them in on a 12# test . Killed the motor and babied it in, they were jumping sometime before board even went back. Every fish about at least one jump 3’ out of the air. I did have 2 other break offs on the 10# odd rod out I was using. Lost a lot of bandits this trip lol


Sounds a lot more fun than spreading landscaping mulch lol


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

My friend caught his first kings he has ever caught, can’t ask for much more. I really wanted a big brown for the wall but sounds like I need to go couple hours east for better action on those. Lots of fish jumping on surface tonight


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Beautiful fish! Way to go!


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

andyotto said:


> Beautiful fish! Way to go!


Thanks andy


----------



## cuda man (Mar 6, 2008)

Bandits, might have to throw on a Downrigger this summer? Nice fish


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

Not looking for spots, but do you mind sharing what NY port this is?


----------



## Thomas Jake (Apr 9, 2021)

Awesome, Thanks or sharing !


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

cuda man said:


> Bandits, might have to throw on a Downrigger this summer? Nice fish


Thanks cuda , counting down the days 2 wks and I’ll be back.

100x times better now then in the summer , your fishing in close and not reeling in 300 coppers and 10 colors of lead. The bandits that worked best were the ones I had painted to go off my top spoon colors over there that worked best in the summer.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

How do they taste compared to lake michigan fish ? I see many lake o people throwing fish back which never happens on lake michigan. Chem taste?


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Slimits said:


> How do they taste compared to lake michigan fish ? I see many lake o people throwing fish back which never happens on lake michigan. Chem taste?


They taste great , I’m guessing they just so plentiful they don’t need to keep everything they catch over there. These were excellent on the grill last night


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

I always run a long line bandit in southern Lake Michigan, drives my kids nuts!, caught some huge pike on them too, quit possibly the best lure ever made that gets pigeon holed into the walleye category. Cant wait to get over to the O.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Very impressive Gatorman! Those spring fish fight pretty good too! Did you tow your boat there? Were the roads/highway systems good?


----------



## ReelFishy (Oct 26, 2020)

What port you guys running out of? Lewiston?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

UBDSLO1 said:


> Very impressive Gatorman! Those spring fish fight pretty good too! Did you tow your boat there? Were the roads/highway systems good?


Thanks UBDSLO1
They fight a lot harder then the summer kings and a lot more acrobatic. Yes I tow my boat but will be leaving it next trip for the summer just to make traveling back and forth easier and cheaper as much as I’m going to be going every other wind. Roads are great going over there , all in good shape not like the roads here.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

ReelFishy said:


> What port you guys running out of? Lewiston?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sorry not to sound like a prick but I don’t name launches. Western end of NY , I just researched some YouTube videos and took a chance on a new area.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

gatorman841 said:


> Thanks UBDSLO1
> They fight a lot harder then the summer kings and a lot more acrobatic. Yes I tow my boat but will be leaving it next trip for the summer just to make traveling back and forth easier and cheaper as much as I’m going to be going every other wind. Roads are great going over there , all in good shape not like the roads here.


Cold water kings are super charged.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

gatorman841 said:


> Sorry not to sound like a prick but I don’t name launches. Western end of NY , I just researched some YouTube videos and took a chance on a new area.


Nothing too be sorry about Bill ! Hell of a fisherman and that shows  beautiful work!


----------



## taizer (Feb 6, 2009)

That's sweet. Nothing worse than catching kings on the leadcore or copper. The best is when you get them on dipsy rods or rigger rods. 
We had a 23lb king hit slider on a 30 ft down rigger. That was a riot it ripped one of our board setups and went around the riggers but we landed it on a walleye rod 12lb line


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

taizer said:


> That's sweet. Nothing worse than catching kings on the leadcore or copper. The best is when you get them on dipsy rods or rigger rods.
> We had a 23lb king hit slider on a 30 ft down rigger. That was a riot it ripped one of our board setups and went around the riggers but we landed it on a walleye rod 12lb line


I agree dipseys and riggers are tons of fun in the summer. I know I sure love seeing that rigger rod pop , pry will throw riggers back out next wknd.


----------

